# Hello. Interested in surfacing jigs



## Router mann (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello,

Am a senior and woodworker, in Mannville, Alberta, Canada. Came to this site looking for plans for a shop-built surfacing jig. Any suggestions?

Norm


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Norm and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Norm,

Welcome to the forum


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

*What you want is called router ski or router sled*



Router mann said:


> Hello,
> 
> Am a senior and woodworker, in Mannville, Alberta, Canada. Came to this site looking for plans for a shop-built surfacing jig. Any suggestions?
> 
> Norm


I think you are probably referring to what is commonly called a "router ski" or "router sled" around here. There's been lots of posts about them, such as this recent one. You can use the "community search" function at the top of this page to find and browse those posts.


----------



## Router mann (Nov 2, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Norm,
> 
> Welcome to the forum


Thanks, James. In my message, I gave my name, my town, my province, my country. 

I've fleshed out the profile.

Good to hear from you.

Norm


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Router mann said:


> Thanks, James. In my message, I gave my name, my town, my province, my country.
> 
> I've fleshed out the profile.
> 
> ...


Hi Norm:

You'll want a pair of skis or a pivot frame. The vertical sled can work but it's point of reference is the material you're trying to size so getting started is problematic.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Norm! and thank You for the profile. Great Job. It helps us to get back to You. As far as the skies, Check out Harrysin. He has some great information. In fact, I think He has post on here now. I willl try to look it up. They can do some great things, The other post will be bob bj, Ill be back with a bit of help. Here is an article that is worth checking http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/23129-finally-skiis.html


----------



## Router mann (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks! That was a great lead.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Use a dish cutter router bit rather than one with square edges.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That should work well Mike


======


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Router mann said:


> Thanks, James. In my message, I gave my name, my town, my province, my country.
> 
> I've fleshed out the profile.
> 
> ...



Thanks Norm,

That is one of the results of using a default signature and was not meant for you in particular.....
A number of the new members do not give the basic information(as is their choice and right)

I trust you found the answer to your query?

I know a number of the members use a ski set up to flatten surfaces.


----------



## Router mann (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks to those who stated me thinking about a router sled, or router skis. That was what I needed ... I was wanting to rout out damage to the underside of a desk top. The picture shows the thing which did the job. I'm still playing







with the "perfect", expandable guide strips to contain this beast.


----------

